# PVC winger



## Brent Keever (Jun 14, 2008)

A friend of mine let me borrow a pvc winger he had laying around. I looked at it and decided to build one just like it. All I have now is the frame will be picking up the pouches in the morning from a friend of mine. Now waiting on the rubbers. The one my friend lent me works great he also has it wired for remote launch. I do not need that at this time I have two boys at home. Has anyone else ever done this or used one just curious.
Thanks,


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

would like to see a pic, have any?


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Jun 7, 2008)

I bought 3 PVC (home made) wingers, they have conduit in the PVC to add strength. They release with a Radio Shack car remote. I've never had a birdboy & these listen real good, work for free & don't talk back.

BOB


----------



## Brent Keever (Jun 14, 2008)

Not yet travis but when I finish it up I will be glad to post a pick.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

These Kwick remote PVC wingers are almost five years old. 

*"4 winger pod - HRC walkup drill"* 









*"3 winger pod for 125 yard Y-Drill"*









*"four PVC wingers in my ATV rack"*









*Kwick Mini-My Wingers (link)*


----------



## EricW (Aug 6, 2005)

I never did research more or figure out a good, reliable, and inexpensive way of making a remote release for the DIY pvc winger. Can anyone out there enlighten me? Just too busy with work, school, dogs, and trying to chase women to find time to figure this out


----------



## Mike Bons (Apr 9, 2004)

I built a few of them out of PVC, then switched and built a couple out of EMT. Here's a pic of the EMT one. 









Here is a picture of a mechanism that I built to fire 209 primers with the wingers (or with any wingers for that matter):










And finally a pic of a remote retrieve-r-trainer:


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

> "I never did research more or figure out a good, reliable, and inexpensive way of making a remote release for the DIY pvc winger." and "Just too busy with work, school, dogs, and trying to chase women to find time to figure this out." and "Can anyone out there enlighten me?"


Enlightenment requires a different mind set. Quit chasing women....that would take care of the need to look for a "cheap" fix and do some research......it's available, free and all you have to do is read.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

No wonder we put a man on the moon !!!!!Very cool ya'll


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

a few months back somebody posted a link to another discussion forum where a guy built a nice set of pvc wingers and used an archery release system - if i recall the discussion was 3 or 4 years old. anyone recall this? it could be some help to those of you building them


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

Mr KwickLabs is the evil genius behind this. There was about 20 pages on this topic with all sorts of product / design advice on the Refuge Gun Dog Forum. 

A friend in Spokane made two or three of them with the archery release and then used his Dogtra electronics to activate a car door lock actuator. They worked well enough for hunt test distances. His wingers wouldn't get you the high throw of a Zinger, but what do you expect from PVC pipe. If you went with EMT then I think you could get more tension / higher throws. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

surfgeoD300 said:


> a few months back somebody posted a link to another discussion forum where a guy built a nice set of pvc wingers and used an archery release system - if i recall the discussion was 3 or 4 years old. anyone recall this? it could be some help to those of you building them


Yes. That's Jim (Kwicklabs). (see above) Mike Bons also made one (see above)


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

I built several using Jim's instructions. They work great and are inexpensive.


----------



## Mike Bons (Apr 9, 2004)

Kwicklabs is the man! Here is a link to that thread: http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=238179


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Mar 22, 2008)

In the refuge forum thread people are talking about orion dog supply. When I access this site i can't navigate or find any pouches etc for wingers.Any suggestions. Vic


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

The link that I posted is to a summary of the Refuge thread (had permission to do this). Orion doesn't exist anymore. I've tried to update links, indicate which are "dead" and add new sources for materials in this summary. The most recent was an excellent link to batteries and a charger. However, you can buy pouches from Gun Dog Supply. Look under Zinger Winger accessories.


----------



## kbobbjr (Jan 17, 2009)

Mike Bons said:


> I built a few of them out of PVC, then switched and built a couple out of EMT. Here's a pic of the EMT one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have plans/equipment list for ths winger? I really like it and would like to build one. What electronics did you use?


----------



## Mike Bons (Apr 9, 2004)

kbobbjr said:


> Do you have plans/equipment list for ths winger? I really like it and would like to build one. What electronics did you use?


No sorry, I don't have any plans. Kind of just built it as I went, using Kwicklabs design as a model. The only real important dimension was making sure the opening at the top was big enough for the pouch and bird. 
The electronics in the picture were just some electronics that I made up using a some FRS radios and battery packs. I later switched them out for some TT Pro Control ones, mainly for the sound feature, but also bc the radio channels needed to be seperated by at least 4 channels otherwise it would interfere with other radios/remote on other winger and it was just a bit of a pain to scroll through them. 
Mike


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I think that Orion Gun Dog Supply is no longer is business, but pouches, rubber can be bought at Zinger winger, or Dog's afiled I believe? I have sold 100's of this type of remote electronics to guys building the "Kwick" PVC wingers over the last 3-4 years with great success. http://stores.mistymarsh.com/Categories.bok?category=Elsema+Remote+Electronics


----------

